# MAF plate thing?



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Where is that thing that you put in the MAF to get rid of the code? Where can I buy one I guess, and does it really work? I got my first CEL from my intake 20k after I put it on. Had it cleared today and it came right back. 
Threw 3 codes, is that the norm with an intake?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: MAF plate thing? (cyclegrip)*

order a maf insert from 20squared its AWESOME! no codes whatsoever! and it was easy (for me) to install i don't know your technical abilities but its pretty straight forward! OR i can sell you my carbonio intake ring.. it works too just puts your fuel trims kinda out of whack! let me know!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MAF plate thing? (cyclegrip)*

It's a sticky, the second post down in this forum and yes it works. I got one of the originals form sharons03jetta and I haven't had a CEL since.
Three codes don't sound right and if the codes are from the intake it doesn't make sense that they came 20k miles after you installed the intake. Mine came on after about 25 miles. Maybe it came loose? I would check and make sure everything's tight. 
What were the codes and which intake? That would probably help...


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: MAF plate thing? (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_What were the codes and which intake? That would probably help...

I have the LNT CAI, I can't remember the codes off the top of my head
one was G70 implausible something
another was s.a.i.s incorrect flow and the other one was maf/map some other stuff if that helps any. I can get the codes when I get home


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just ordered one, i have abd racing intake and the same thing happened to me, it came on after about 20,000 miles. I hope it works. does anyone have pictures of it installed. how does it work? Do you slip it over the stock black maf?
http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.11.255.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Our MAF insert slips inside of the MAF housing. Here are pictures of it installed.
















The ECU is setup to inject a certain amount of fuel based on a number of different parameters including: Mass Air Flow (MAF)[into the motor], engine speed (RPM), Intake Air Temperature (IAT), etc. All of these parameters are monitored very closely/fast by the ECU [perhaps even more-so with the 08's -- don't they have a faster sampling rate?] and have specific values set that are considered within spec. When one or any of these fall out of the desired level, the ECU is going to start compensating to attempt to maintain what it believes to be ideal operating conditions. In the case of adding a larger diameter aftermarket intake, the 'readings' coming from the MAF are going to be outside of that set range of 'values' so the ECU is going to start compensating by adjusting your fuel trims, in attempts to maintain the specified air/fuel mixture and values. Most aftermarket intakes seem to increase long term fuel trims to around +12-17%. The ECU has the ability to compensate [via adjusting the fuel trims] up to +/- 25%. With the addition of this MAF Insert, it is in a sense 'tricking' the MAF sensor into thinking more air is passing into the engine, as a result of the increased velocity of air due to the smaller diameter insert inserted into the MAF housing


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Awesome stuff, gonna be purchasing one here very soon.


----------



## rojahrabbit808 (Aug 6, 2013)

Are these not being made anymore and if not why?

I am getting a p0171 code which is running lean bank1 but people say swear that I need a maf ring like this and the code will go away.


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

I just updated my intake with the Neuspeed intake, which im now running lean. The link to that site doesn't exist no more. Going to have to do some digging and search for it.


----------

